# Finally broke from 2 channel audio to home theater



## sacacc (Apr 1, 2008)

For years I have wanted to move into the home theater realm and finally got my chance this year. I have been trying to bargain hunt to get my equipment and have realized that there are some incredible deals if you are willing to work and wait patiently (or be very lucky)

50” Plasma – Panasonic TH-50PZ85U (was incredibly surprised at the build quality of the professional models after buying a couple for work, am a big believer in them now) 
Receiver – Marantz SR4002 (bought on craigs list from a dealer, demo. Incredible build quality and sound, previous system included Adcom preamp.)
Adcom 545II 2 channel amplifier for mains (have owned for over 15 years)
Martin Logan Vantage mains
NHT Sub One subwoofer (almost didn’t get married over this purchase, future wife didn’t understand thought the engagement ring was more important)
Blue Ray – Denon DVD-2500BTCI (love this. Bought after the Marantz , it is a higher end all digital transport. CD playback is great.) 

Want the following:
Martin Logan Center Channel
Will install surround speakers later this year (probably PSB, Canton, or Klipsch)
Upgrade on amplifier to Parasound high current model to run the Martin Logan’s better
Move to a projection in a larger room


might post pictures of the system some day


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

heard some martin logans the other day. They're pretty good speakers. But stupid people had my iPod hooked up differently than im used to so it didnt sound as good. It never seems to sound as good on a dock than it does on a 3.5mm stereo out.

Sorry for going off track, but your set up makes me jealous. hehehe


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack, Looks like your off to a good start with your equipment. 

Enjoy this hobby, its alot of fun.


----------



## sacacc (Apr 1, 2008)

Christmas comes again and a new upgrade

traded the Marantz for an Intregra 40.1, moved the Adcom to the rears and added a Parasound HALO A23.

I have noticed improved sound, mostly from the better room EQ software but the video quality is much better right out of the box. the Integra has about every adjustment that you could want for video processing. 

Finally have enough adjustments to warrant a calibration disc. Any suggestions?

The only thing that I really have to fault the Integra 40.1 on right now is the lack of a 7.1 analogue input. All of the other features are very good. I am not sure if its worth the extra money to go to the 80.1


----------

